# Kommunikation zwischen einem PLC AXC F 2152 (2404267) und einer Siemens S7-1500 CPU



## robo7795 (27 September 2020)

Guten Tag,

ich möchte von einer Siemens S7-1500 CPU Daten zu einem PLC AXC F2152 Controller senden. Die beiden Controller sind über ein Profinet Kabel miteinander verbunden. Die Konfiguration soll über die Software mit PLCnext Engineer erfolgen. 
Es sollen Ein- und Ausgänge angezeigt werden. Zudem sollen Alarme und einzelne Messwerte auf den PLC AXC F2152 Controller übertragen werden.
Hat jemand eine Idee wie man das realisieren kann?

Wäre für eure Vorschläge sehr dankbar


----------



## Phoenix Contact (28 September 2020)

Hallo robo7795,

um die AXC F 2152 Steuerung unter der Siemens Steuerung einzubinden muss die Gerätebeschreibung der AXC F 2152  (GSDML)  
unter der Siemens Steuerung importiert werden. Die GSDML Datei kann unter dem Produkt AXC F 2152 von unserer Homepage herunter
geladen werden.


Die entsprechenden Profinet Device Austauschprozessdaten unter dem AXC F 2152 stehen als   PLC.PND_S1_INPUTS sowie PLC.PND_S1_OUTPUTS
unter den PLC Systemvariablen zur Verfügung.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## robo7795 (28 September 2020)

Hallo Uwe,
vielen Dank für deine schnelle Rückmeldung.
Muss auch die GSDML Datei von der Siemens Steuerung in die PLCnext Engineer Software importiert werden?
Ich habe auch gesehen, dass es im PLCnext Store eine ComSiemens Library gibt lassen sich damit die Variablen einfacher parametrieren?
Gibt es ein Beispiel wie man dabei die jeweiligen Variablen zuordnen kann?

Gruß robo7795


----------



## Phoenix Contact (29 September 2020)

Hallo robo7795,

wenn die GSDML Datei unter der Siemens Steuerung eingelesen wird und als PN Device eingebunden ist, braust du unter dem PLCnext Engineer keine GSDML mehr einlesen.
Die Siemens ist in diesem Fall der PN Master/Controler und unsere Steuerung ein PN Device also wie ein PN IO Gerät mit Ein- und Ausgangsdaten.

Bezüglich der ComSiemens Bibliothek stellt diese eine weiter Möglichkeit eine Kommunikation zur S7 1500 herzustellen. Welche der beiden Möglichkeiten hier einfacher ist, musst Du für dich selbst entscheiden und vielleicht einfach mal ausprobieren.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Nilxbaurx (1 Oktober 2020)

Hallo Uwe, auch von mir erstmal noch vielen Dank für deine Antworten.
Die AXC F 2152 haben wir als PN Device in unser Projekt innerhalb von TiaPortal eingebunden.
Uns ist jetzt aber leider nicht bewusst welche Variablen wir jetzt genau benutzen können, und wo wir diese finden.
Kannst du uns vielleicht für diesen Schritt noch etwas unter die Arme greifen?

Müssen PUT/GET Bausteine hinzugefügt werden, oder können wir Variablen im PLCNEXT Engineering erstellen und diese dann direkt im TIAPortal auslesen?

VG
Nils


----------



## Nilxbaurx (1 Oktober 2020)

Phoenix Contact schrieb:


> Hallo robo7795,
> 
> wenn die GSDML Datei unter der Siemens Steuerung eingelesen wird und als PN Device eingebunden ist, braust du unter dem PLCnext Engineer keine GSDML mehr einlesen.
> Die Siemens ist in diesem Fall der PN Master/Controler und unsere Steuerung ein PN Device also wie ein PN IO Gerät mit Ein- und Ausgangsdaten.
> ...




Vielleicht kannst du noch auf meine Fragen antworten, wäre sehr nett von dir 

Grüße Nils


----------



## SOS10 (16 Oktober 2020)

Hat sich erledigt.


----------



## kafiphai (16 Oktober 2020)

```
Hat sich erledigt.
```

Bitte erkläre kurz deine Vorgehensweise.

Ich habe eine ILC191 mit einer Simatic zu verbinden.
Derzeitiger Ansatz ist die ComSiemens Library.
Vorteil ist, dass ich Daten in der Siemens ohne Programmierung lesen/schreiben kann.
(Wie eine HMI mit passendem Treiber...)

LG
Peter


----------



## Patrick707 (12 Mai 2022)

Phoenix Contact schrieb:


> Hallo robo7795,
> 
> wenn die GSDML Datei unter der Siemens Steuerung eingelesen wird und als PN Device eingebunden ist, braust du unter dem PLCnext Engineer keine GSDML mehr einlesen.
> Die Siemens ist in diesem Fall der PN Master/Controler und unsere Steuerung ein PN Device also wie ein PN IO Gerät mit Ein- und Ausgangsdaten.
> ...


Hallo, ich suche eine Möglichkeit das PLCnext Starterkit auf wie Werkseinstellung zurück zusetzten, leider habe ich dazu keine Anleitung. Kann mir da Jemand weiterhelfen?


----------



## MadCat (18 August 2022)

Für alle die noch interessiert sind: Die Kommunication zwischen PLCNext Steuerungen und Siemens S7-15xx kann man auch über OPC_UA Pub/Sub erstellen.
Für die PLCNext Steuerungen ist eine Lizens erforderlich. In der Siemens Steuerung sind es dann Funktions Blocks.
Siemens hat dort ein paar sehr gute Beispiele.
Ich habe einen BPC 9102S der mit 6x Siemens S7-1512F; 16x ACX F 2152 und 8x AXC F 3152 über diese Kommunication daten austauscht. Läuft jetzt seit 4 Monaten ohne Probleme


----------

